# Beauty in the wood, December 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 6, 2014)

Not been on here for a while, but I have this wonderful Grade 11 listed house to share. It's my first explore in months, sorry if too many pics!
Built in 1916 the house has some wonderful features including stunning furniture/carved wood and stained glass.
It has been empty since 2006, when the family became bankrupt and sadly their home was repossessed. 
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## decker (Dec 6, 2014)

Sad that it has been abandoned but agree beautiful features and character from the outside.. really lovely pics.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 6, 2014)

That's really beautiful..nice to see you back with a bang.


----------



## krela (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Ben


----------



## Potter (Dec 6, 2014)

That really is nice. Strange what has been left behind.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello stranger! Had a good look at the flickr set, what a lovely find, stained glass windows, art deco furniture, old photos. My kind of place!


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 6, 2014)

We've missed you 
Great stuff, as always


----------



## RichardH (Dec 6, 2014)

Lovely selection, as ever.



Stealthstar79 said:


> It has been empty since 2006, when the family became bankrupt and sadly their home was repossessed.



...because it's better for a house to remain empty than for a bankrupt to live in it. That's only logical.

Sigh. What a world.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2014)

Welcome back missy  some beautiful shots really nice to see this place aswel


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2014)

Beautiful interior!Especially the stained glass and the two tone chimes bell.Great report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 7, 2014)

Some great shots there and also love the stained glass


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 8, 2014)

Really nice set of images .. great to see something from you again


----------



## Badger (Dec 8, 2014)

Excellent and beautiful as always. Nice to see you back.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 8, 2014)

What a re entrance! Welcome back. 
Looks a lovely explore! Thanks for sharing your fantastic photos


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## brickworx (Dec 9, 2014)

Ver y nice - love the furniture in there....gorgeous!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Lovely comeback report! Great location. Nice to see you back out and about


----------



## Badger (Dec 21, 2014)

I keep coming back to these pictures. It's one off my favourite sets of pictures on this website. I really like your picture of the upstairs landing and windows.


----------

